# Can I add foglights?



## clancaster23 (Dec 29, 2009)

My sister just picked up a '10 Sentra and it didn't come with the foglights. I saw like many vehicles that don't come equipped, in the bumper are filled in spots where the foglights would normally go. 
Questions:

Can I add foglights to this bumper?

Would I have to cut out the holes or do they pop out?

The actual switch, I believe these cars have the signals on the steering columns. Would she have to purchase a new switch if she didn't want to go the aftermarket route (drill hole and instert switch)?

Finally, are these direct replacements for this car? 2007 2008 2009 SENTRA JDM CLEAR FOG LIGHTS KIT+SWITCH:eBay Motors (item 230414502531 end time Jan-18-10 17:23:35 PST)


As you see, they include a switch but I believe that goes with the drill-hole-for-switch method. If this is not stock material where can I get it?


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

well it all depends if u want them on all the time in that case u can wire them to your headlamps ... and as far as installing them they do pop out we just did a 09 sentra and the plastic just poped out .... if u dont want them on all the time put the switch ... hope that kinda helped you ... GL buddy


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

It sounds like your sister would prefer to go the factory route which is a lot easier but a lot more expensive. You can pick up the kit from your dealer and yes you have to buy a new headlight switch also. Call them and get a quote for the Fog Light Kit and the switch and then compare to aftermarket. 

You can do an aftermarket kit made for your specific vehicle for about $150 total compared to $400-$500 from Nissan.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

Any luck with getting fog lights installed?


----------

